# rim questions and i am looking at these



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

saw these rims on a cruze








i fell in love.

i cant find them anywhere on line in the proper size to fit the cruze except for black with red or black with chrome-ish inserts. can somebody help me find blue insert ones for my car?


also, how much do the stock 1lt rims weigh?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Can you provide more details such as size you're looking for and what brand this is? They look like Axis Xcite wheels but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

They are Axis Xplode wheels. Black with Blue Accent.

The 18s are 18x8 +45 and the 17s are 17x7.5 +45


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Not a bad wheel, I actually like the accents. Not too many spokes either, nice choice.

FWIW, I think 18" is the perfect wheel size for the Cruze. You have my vote for the 18's.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I'd rock those out on some 18s


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

SiK GambleR said:


> saw these rims on a cruze


Where?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

16 and 17 only from here...

http://www.kspeedwheel.com/product-details.php?model=SA60


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

they are axis xcite or xplod i cant figure out which because i have them coming up for both searches,. either way can you guys help me find them, and does anybody know what the stock 1lt rims weigh?

sorry i forgot to mention the weight


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

im in northern new jersey and i was at a restaurant and saw them on a car


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

nice looking wheel


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

the only place i can find the xplode blue are the wrong bolt pattern for the cruze =[


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I pull these wheels (Xplode) in black w blue inserts on TireRack. com for the Cruze.

17x7.5


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

for some reason i cannot find them on there... -.- i must be a little slow


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

You need these 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-c...mg-msr-045s-new-falkens-b-g-drop-springs.html


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

those are nice..


----------

